# Please confirm - is this horse nettle?



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Just found a few plant remnants with fruit along the back fenceline of our pasture. No leaves to doublecheck but the fruit pics appear to match horse nettle. Has tiny thorns along the stem. The plant doesn't look like it got much bigger than 2 feet tall, at least what I can see of the left overs. I don't remember any blue/white flowers last year but there's not a lot of this so maybe I just missed them.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks like the right berries to me...


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

I think so too.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Another "Yep"!


----------

